
Specifications of the planned solar-powered Ubuntu laptop - fdm
http://solaptop.com/en/products/laptops/
======
finnh
I'm a bit surprised by the HD spec:

HDD: Seagate 2.5” SATA HDD 320GB

So, not an SSD? Don't SSDs use less power than spinners?

Optimizing price on this one choice is strange, to me, considering they are
running an Atom CPU. I'd rather pay $x00 for a model with an SSD and a more
power-hungry, non-Atom CPU.

~~~
tankbot
Seconded. Of all the features this one caught me off-guard a bit. I was
expecting a small-ish SSD akin to what a Chromebook sports.

A 120GB SSD would be really nice in this machine.

------
fdm
GMA 3600 sounds like a weird choice for a laptop running GNU/Linux, the
drivers for it are abysmal. The CPU is a weird choice altogether, considering
it has a 10W TDP. I think a Celeron 807UE would be a better choice, the TDP is
the same and the performance should be close to double, with a significantly
better GPU that also has a much better GNU/Linux drivers. The built-in 4G LTE
and GPS are nice features though.

~~~
samspenc
Exactly what I was thinking. Just bought a barebones desktop unit with the
GMA3600 and it can only run Ubuntu 12.04! Sounds unlikely it'll run 13.04 with
graphics support: [https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-
driv...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-
drivers/+bug/1176588)

I'm surprised the screenshots show Ubuntu 13.04 though. Anyone know more about
which version of Ubuntu is running?

I do understand they're trying to cut costs to meet the $300 price - I do hope
Intel puts out some drivers for this chipset.

------
georgemcbay
Does anyone have any direct insight into how "real" this is?

I ask because I hate playing the role of dismissive guy on HN but this seems
waaaaay too good to be true at anywhere near the estimated price. Even
ignoring the solar power challenges a fully rugged design at $350 seems like a
huge reach as does submersible at $400.

~~~
hermaj
The website would also suggest the laptop comes with a sunlight readable
screen which presumably doesn't rely on brightness.

------
ctdonath
Sounds great. What's the _realistic_ performance?

I've dabbled with solar powered portable electronics. Harsh reality is getting
direct sunlight for prolonged periods is problematic.

How visible is the screen in full sun? Are the panels' output sufficient for
direct powering, or is power buffering required? How long, really, to a full
charge (without having to constantly shift it to track the sun)? What
percentage of "full sun" is required for direct powering? Are you really
willing to leave it lying out in the open for prolonged periods (rain, theft,
etc.)? Not trying to bash it, just looking at the gap between "gee, never have
to plug it in, that's cool" and real-world concerns.

From prices I've seen, the solar panels + power electronics alone would run
$350.

~~~
D9u
The PV panels are detachable and an extension cord can be used to position the
panels in an appropriate location, plus most newer PV panels will produce
power in cloudy or indirect sunlight, but I too wonder about whether the
laptop will operate if the battery is dead and the unit is barely beginning to
take a charge.

------
outworlder
Is the solar panel footprint even enough to power the whole laptop? I haven't
done the calculations for it, and I was hoping someone more qualified would
join.

In particular, I don't know what the efficiencies are. Also, I was hoping to
find an ARM chip on that thing. Intel ATOM was not that power efficient, last
I looked.

~~~
joenathan
You should look again the Atom is even being used in phones now.

[http://www.gsmarena.com/lenovo_k900-5241.php](http://www.gsmarena.com/lenovo_k900-5241.php)

~~~
andor
That Lenovo phone uses an Atom Z2580 SoC. Anandtech benchmarked a similar Atom
SoC, which used around 4 watts in a 3D game [0]. The Atom D2500, in contrast,
has a TDP of 10 watts [1].

[0]
[http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/SoC/Intel/CTvKrait/3dgam...](http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/SoC/Intel/CTvKrait/3dgame1-a15-total.png)

[1] [http://ark.intel.com/products/59682](http://ark.intel.com/products/59682)

------
contingencies
I am about to embark on a construction project in a relatively remote location
without utilities. The peace of mind built-in solar and known Linux-driver-
present hardware will give will probably mean acquiring one of these... if
distribution exists in my part of the world.

------
trebor
I'm intrigued. What's it weigh though? I'd want to use it for backpacking /
disaster-style work rather than sitting at some table or desk.

------
boothead
HN should club together and buy this for Joey Hess! :-)

~~~
drcube
He's already solar powered.

[http://joey.hess.usesthis.com/](http://joey.hess.usesthis.com/)

------
eck
What I would vastly prefer over this is if laptop manufacturers would just
make it so the power input could be switched into max-power-point-tracker
mode. Almost all the electronics necessary to plug a solar panel into a laptop
are already there; they probably just require some firmware changes.

~~~
sciurus
For the clueless like me-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_power_point_tracking](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_power_point_tracking)

------
mrt0mat0
I will buy this. It has a great price and even if it isn't the greatest
computer in the world, the fact that you can just put it out in the sun to
power it up makes it convenient. Can't wait!

------
Groxx
I'd love one of these with something like a Pixel Qi screen:
[http://pixelqi.com/our_screens](http://pixelqi.com/our_screens) /
[http://www.cloversystems.com/SunBook.htm](http://www.cloversystems.com/SunBook.htm)

With just an LCD screen? bleh. anywhere that would charge it well would be
nearly unusable. Not a problem if you just want to recharge it while doing
something else (and for that it's still a good idea), but still.

~~~
DennisP
Pixel Qi's products page links to some SOL products, including a ruggedized
netbook:

[http://pixelqi.com/devices](http://pixelqi.com/devices)

[http://www.solcomputer.com/pixel-qi-display-2/rugged-
netbook...](http://www.solcomputer.com/pixel-qi-display-2/rugged-netbook.html)

But for now, the max size for Pixel Qi is 10.1 inches, and the price is kinda
high.

------
rickyc091
Does anyone have any ideas how much this thing weighs? I couldn't seem to find
it anywhere...

------
nollidge
Why does the site not show images until you almost scroll past them? What an
awful UX.

------
CrazedGeek
I'd be willing to buy this only for being an inexpensive laptop built to run
Ubuntu. The solar panels are just an extremely nice bonus, IMO.

(I'd like to know how replacable the components are, though. An SSD in there
would be great.)

------
Shivetya
Well considering how bad many LCD screens look in the sun I wonder if this is
such a great idea. I would expect a matte screen, but it looks like typical
glossy yet that may be simply the photoshop job

------
HNaTTY
I've got $300 for this if the solar panel is detachable with a few feet of
cord, and the keys aren't flat. I don't want to type on flat keys or in the
sun.

------
ninguem2
This should be running LuaOS [http://luaos.net/](http://luaos.net/)

------
ronbo
Did they look up SOL as an acronym? not entirely good.

~~~
AlisdairSH
I thought I landed on a 404.

For those who aren't native English speakers, SOL = shit out of luck
(completely out of luck)

"Darn, the concert is sold out, I guess we're SOL."

------
gngeal
Having the Sun shine on your plastic gadget for an extended period of time?
Sounds like a wonderful idea! Why not simply have a lightweight detachable
solar panel instead?

~~~
D9u
The first item in the FAQ answers that, yes the panels are removable & an
extension cord can be used...

[http://solaptop.com/en/faq/#toggle3664](http://solaptop.com/en/faq/#toggle3664)

------
shirro
Does this mean I have to go outside?

------
dfrey
Enjoy your skin cancer.

